

Iran fires monkey into space - cryptoz
http://www.theverge.com/2013/1/28/3923964/iran-launches-monkey-into-space-on-a-rocket

======
gus_massa
I saw the photos of the monkey and they are not very pleasant. They should
fire their PR manager. If you are going to send a monkey to space, give
him/her a fake silver space suit. (With gloves so he/she can't touch anything
important.) A Flash Gordon monkey video would be an instant internet success.

